
IRC client written entirely in Bash (no external binary calls) - wrayjustin
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9493e93c46f9a175aebb
======
wrayjustin
Found on Reddit[1], seems to have been created by
[https://www.reddit.com/u/LinuxVersion](https://www.reddit.com/u/LinuxVersion)

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/commandline/comments/4cb0ru/i_wrote...](https://www.reddit.com/r/commandline/comments/4cb0ru/i_wrote_an_irc_client_purely_in_bash_works/)

------
kafkaesq
But why?

~~~
gjolund
A lot of people use bash scripts to setup their dev environments on new
machines. I can think of several reasons why I would want an easy to install
zero dependency irc client on a new machine.

Bash is hands down one of the most useful languages out there, it is nearly as
ubiquitous as javascript.

For an example on how powerful bash can be I would take a look at Ben Alman's
(Cowboy) dotfiles repo.

[https://github.com/cowboy/dotfiles](https://github.com/cowboy/dotfiles)

~~~
kafkaesq
Excellent answer. Thanks.

